# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  [Review] Khu vườn bí mật nơi ngõ nhỏ - Quán cafe ở Hà Nội

## cudidi

> *Quán cafe Secret garden
> *
> _Địa chỉ: Số 1 ngõ 94 Ngọc Khánh, Ba Đình,, Hà Nội
> _
> *>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán café Secret garden
> *


Secret garden nằm nấp mình trong một con ngõ nhỏ trên đường Ngọc Khánh, không dễ dàng gì để thu hút ánh mắt của nhiều khách đi đường. Thế nhưng đây lại là địa chỉ quen thuộc của một lực lượng khá đông đảo các bạn sinh viên quanh khu vực Cầu Giấy. 








Nếu xét về chất lượng đồ uống thì secret garden cũng giống như biết bao quán café khác đang nổi lên ở Hà Nội. Nhưng điều làm nên sức hấp dẫn của quán lại nằm ở cách bày biện, trang trí khá độc và không đụng hàng của một ý tưởng phòng tranh 3D có một không hai.








Không gian tuy nhỏ nhưng được trải thảm đỏ nên rất ấm áp, lại yên tĩnh, riêng tư. Vừa đặt chân vào cửa quán, sẽ không ít người phải thốt lên bất ngờ về một khu vườn rực rỡ sắc màu, đầy bí ẩn. Xung quanh các bức tường đều được trang trí bằng những bức tranh 3D sống động cùng gam màu sáng tạo cảm giác thật dễ chịu, thư thái. Có ai ghé quán mà không đem theo cái máy ảnh bên mình. Vừa được café cùng bạn bè vừa được thỏa sức show hình! 
Secret garden còn là nơi tuyệt vời cho các girl thích làm đẹp nữa nha! Tranh thủ đi café, bạn cũng có thể có cơ hội làm mới cho bộ móng tay, móng chân của mình thêm rực rỡ, đáng yêu. Nắm bắt được thị hiếu của các khách hàng ruột, chị chủ quán đa tài còn thường xuyên tổ chức các event đổi vé vẽ móng. Secret garden quả thực là một địa chỉ thú vị cho những buổi off của các nàng điệu đà nhà mình!







*
Ca cao nóng 25k*

Thêm một điểm cộng nữa, đó là phục vụ khá nhiệt tình, nhanh nhẹn. Đồ uống tuy không đặc sắc, mới lạ nhưng cũng rất ấn tượng và đáng thử.



*
Menu cập nhật đến ngày 25/1/2013


*




> *Quán cafe Secret garden
> *
> _Địa chỉ: Số 1 ngõ 94 Ngọc Khánh, Ba Đình, Hà Nội
> _
> *>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán cafe Secret garden
> *


Nguồn: didau.org
_
Cùng khám phá Quán cafe ở Hà Nội – Quan cafe o Ha Noi_

----------


## littlelove

không gian đẹp nhỉ

----------


## wildrose

trang trí đẹp thế

----------


## pigcute

lúc đọc tiêu đề bài mình nghĩ quán này có một khu vườn thật ở trong nhà ý
dù sao không gian quán cũng đẹp
bữa nào sẽ đến quán này 1 lần

----------


## songthan

tên quán giống tên bộ phim nổi tiếng của hần quốc  :cuoi1: 
quán này gần chỗ nhà bạn mình bữa nào phải rủ nó đến quán này mới được

----------


## thientai206

ngon bổ rẻ

----------

